# Most Moronic refurbishments in Architeture



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one example



inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Don't forget pre-renovation Sarinah (1963-1966), which seen very ugly even for a mid-century building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

another moronic refurbishment


ThatOneGuy said:


> Olivia Hall, Gdansk, Poland (1970)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^That's not refurbishment, but neglect


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Eros House, London
Then









Now


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^That's not refurbishment, but neglect


From what I gathered it's undergoing renovation since 2014 (aside from the roof that was replaced in 2010) and they will clean the facade in 2016:

http://www.trojmiasto.pl/wiadomosci/Ruszyl-warty-20-mln-zl-remont-Hali-Olivia-n86246.html

:cheers:


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

_St George's House_: Croydon, London








http://s0.geograph.org.uk/geophotos/02/25/13/2251373_4ffef592.jpg

Future:








http://legacymedia.localworld.co.uk/275777/Article/images/18155957/4568116.jpg


----------



## Photodash (Jun 30, 2015)

I never particularly liked towers in Worcester (UK) when I lived near them, the only tower blocks in the city, which don't do anything for its skyline...










It seems they have had a make-over which I don't think improves them. If anything I think they looked better before, but I wouldn't be too sad if they were demolished.










http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4367409


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this one after they putting the air conditioner---


ThatOneGuy said:


> AARGH


----------



## inBaliTimur (Aug 11, 2011)

I would consider Indonesia as leading nation for moronic renovations. Many buildings are externally "defaced" just to keep it modern, but what happened is just changing it into either kitschy, ugly and unidentifiable building (some involves glassboxes). My good guess on this trend is because of........... jealousy to recently-built buildings abroad, and our ignorance to architecture stuff built before 2000s and after 1960s.

Sarinah is just one of prime and earliest example of this corporate-sponsored litany against architectural diversity. A lot of.

For example, Telkom head office in Bandung. 9 storey tall, built in 1991-1993 (estimate only per ownership certificate owned by Telkom itself, otherwise lack of information).

Past:








_Wikimapia contributor_

Today:








Wherysusanto @ Panoramio

First reason, all-glazing with red and white stripes don't mean nationalism but instead a kitschy one. Second, it lost corporate, modern look on the building. These are done alongside most other Telkom buildings across Indonesia as part of rebranding. Duh.


----------



## inBaliTimur (Aug 11, 2011)

Another example, Widya Graha LIPI which was opened in 1982

Past:








Chandra Oratmangun @ Panoramio

Present:








Leo Wirabuana @ Panoramio

A news report (in Bahasa Indonesia) said that the building have been in problematic situation, mainly leaks and electricity outages. But these repairs includes this rape act against architecture diversity.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The downtown skyscrapers built in 1920s*



GVNY said:


> *The A.I.G. Building and the Architecture of Wall Street*
> 
> *By Daniel M. Abramson*
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

:troll:
it is not exactly a building, but it deserves a mention


Felipe_MS said:


>


----------



## Janic (Oct 1, 2015)

^^ Wow they really ruined that one! :lol:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ OMG :lol:
the new govermnt have no sense of art, Totally
abeauty classic park to children playground  and look at the lion, wow hahahaha just cant stop laughing :hilarious
:rofl:


----------



## ngotung99 (Oct 3, 2015)

oh my god


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Teatro Zarco, Quetzaltenango, Guatemala*

Used to be an art nouveau theatre, now it's a cheap supermarket hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Poland :cripes:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Zaz965 said:


> :troll:
> it is not exactly a building, but it deserves a mention


OMG. Someone went to see Lion King one too many times!


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Moscow, Revenue House of A. F. Chulkov (Gymnasium of Samgina) / 1903 / Architect Nikolay Matveyev

Before...









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/nina-fokeeva2009/album/82407/view/415205

After!









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/nvirtiuga/album/493501/view/1223309 | Full Screen or SCROLL >>>


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The biggest crime is leaving all those ACs on the facade.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by ThatOneGuy


ThatOneGuy said:


> How Scottish architecture was ruined with EIFS and pebbledash


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

castle of matrera in spain :

















http://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/09/the-restored-castle-of-matrera.html


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I actually like that one.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by JMGA196


JMGA196 said:


> *Olympia Theatre, NYC (1895)*
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick852 (Dec 25, 2016)

The new color scheme is horrendous, people have lost any sense of taste since the original was made.


----------

